# Stuck at bootstrap with FreeBSD 10.0 on DL380 G5



## boris_net (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi all,

I was wondering if anybody would have any idea how to troubleshoot an issue I get while trying to install FreeBSD 10.0 on a DL380 G5.

The server can boot while using ESXi 5.1 and does not crash or anything like that however I wanted native FreeBSD instead to use as a backup server for my primary server which does router/fw/nat/squid/jails/etc...

The DL380 G5 is a dual Xeon 5140 with 8GB of RAM, updated to the latest HP BIOS available. It has a Smart Array P400 controller and disks are configured as 2 logical drives.
Boot is done from the internal DVD drive.
I tried disabling USB Legacy and still experience the same thing (note: I still need USB long term).

The DVD boots and then is stuck right after the line showing the bootstrap header with a '\' and does not progress anymore.
My USB keyboard has all 3 LED on (num lock etc...) and becomes non responsive, CTRL-ALT-DEL has not effect.

I looked on the forum on noticed people seem to have been successful at running FreeBSD on such hardware.

Let me know if you have any idea as I would love to have a secondary native FreeBSD on this HW.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nakal (Mar 21, 2014)

Please check if the ISO image you used passes the checksum test and if the DVD itself was written correctly. Occasionally there are also faulty DVD drives.


----------



## trh411 (Mar 21, 2014)

Which DVD are you using? This symptom could be caused by use of the incorrect DVD, for example, the ia64 DVD instead of the amd64 dvd. You want the FreeBSD-10.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso.


----------



## boris_net (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks for your comments.
I installed another system (different hardware but still amd64 DVD image) with the same DVD though. 
I actually had the same issue for freeze after bootstrap on FreeBSD 9.1 DVD some time ago which led me to try ESXi and Windows Server 2012. Both of them worked fine...
I tried on a usb DVD drive attached to the server and got the same behaviour, can boot up and freezes right after the bootstrap header is displayed.

I am still wondering how I can identify what is wrong.


----------



## boris_net (Mar 22, 2014)

I have not solved my problem but managed to bypass the installation process on DVD by booting on a memstick.img mounted through iLO2 as a USB Drive. System seems stable so far and can reboot without any problem.

Thanks those who answered.


----------

